# New Music Library releases



## CGR (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm pleased to have recently had some of my music released with music publisher Motion Focus Music. Two albums of entirely my music:

http://www.motionfocusmusic.com/album/mofom 222/mofom-222-Sentimental-Journeys

http://www.motionfocusmusic.com/album/mofom 223/mofom-223-Piano-Moments

. . . and a shared album called Jazz Bar (my tracks are no's 11-20):

http://www.motionfocusmusic.com/album/mofom 216/mofom-216-Jazz-Bar

Cheers,
Craig


----------

